# 4 weeks out from birmingham qualifier



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

*here are a few shots of myself taken 4 weeks out from the midlands birmingham qualifier.*

*I competed last yr for the first time in 9 yrs qualifying for the 2007 british under 90kg class,but decided to improve for another 12 months.*

*I have made this yr i feel is in over all back width and thickness and my legs have improved alot from last yr as i have been training with leyroy davis the master of intensity and been advised by big harold on my prep this yr.*

*getting leaner and dryer by the days so looking forward to hitting the stage.*

*I have 3 guys competing at the birmingham show one in the inter under 80s, another very good competitor competing in the under 80kg weight class.*

*My wife is also competing in the over 55kg womens physique class choosing to do a different qualifier this yr.*


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

huge!!!... looking good martzee :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

you look really good mate well done, how much have you got left to lose and what are you weighing?

cheers good luck for the show


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes Mart, looks like those sessions with General Davis has paid off, i now wish I was doing the Birmingham show as would of been good to do battle again.

Keep going mate, not long to go now, just dig deep and stay focused!!

See you Sunday........


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone i will add more shots including leg pics next week as i progress,got to get down to under 90kg im 96kg now so should come in ripped and dry!

simon im looking forward to seeing you sunday do your damage and hopefully meeting at the british for round 2 lol!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello mate! Been a while!!

Looking good mate, coming in nicely!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking well mate, nice one


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hi luke nice to hear from you.how are you


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

is that the nabba england?? Good luck, hope prep goes to plan


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Its the ukbbf midlands qualifier mate at birmingham under 90kg class


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

nice full chest bro looks like youve worked it from top to bottom

very impressive


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

:bounce:chest is my best body part we all have one i dont really have to train it hard it just grows! wish i could say the same about the rest of me lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah my chest is my worst bodypart :-(


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

a couple more shots taken after 3 days low carbs and un pumped


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

side chest


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Whoa..... those pecs are freakin huge!!....

nice work.....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey mate, I'm really well thank you! Still plugging away in the gym. I have a few pics and a journal going called "Lukes Road to Mass". Take a peek mate 

Your most recent most muscle shot looks great mate.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good mate and in four weeks you will look sh*t hot

i will be following your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Gona be a good one this year mate, we'll have all the TEMPLE crew to cheer you guys on, just applied my first coat of pro tan, ahhhh it always brings back happy memories.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks greg good to have your support! :thumbup1:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yer mate brings back memories not going to have the steak and chips and flapjacks before i go on this time like we did last yr !!!! lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very impressive mate lookin gd


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Martin,

Coming in well there mate. I wish you all the very best for your qualifier as I wont be able to attend. I enjoyed the show last year, Warren seems to always put on a top show.

Simon,

Hope all goes well for you on sunday mate, I'm sure everything will be just fine and you'll be booking your ticket for the finals in Oct. I was going to be attending but now I am flying off down to Wales to see Neil for the once over and instructions for the last 6 weeks!!!!

I understand too that you had the pec tear corrected, Wade mentioned it today when we trained together and said they have done a great job. As I said last year, you have fantastic genetics and now the pec's fixed the sky is the limit as far as your progression.

Hopefully see you both very soon in Notts and you never know I might actually be watching your class this year!!!!

J


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking fab sweeti, looking forwad to seeing you up on that stage!!! :thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hi james thanks yes warren i have known for some yrs now seems to put alot of effort into the show and i enjoyed competing there last yr.

I am at the welsh next weekend if you are there i will come and have a chat with you.A little birdie tells me you may be doing the under 80kg is this correct or are playing it by ear,I think you would be a winner in either class and also it would give us others a better chance lol!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks carly looking forward to competing again!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent I shall see you at the Welsh then mate, I'll be doing a guest spot in the evening.

Its kind of wait and see for the middles. I have done things very differently for this prep with Neil and as a result my waist is smaller now (6 weeks out) than it was on stage at the British last year.

The reality is that I will end up absolutely peeled at around 81-82kg so it would be foolish to discount going down a weight class and being the biggest guy in the class as opposed to a very light, light heavyweight.

As we all know this sport is all about illusion as Flex won the class and overall at a little over 83kgs.

Time will tell though mate. Personally I think it would be a huge struggle to get down. Whatever class I end up in the competition, will, as always, be fierce in both the light heavies or the middles.

Good luck again mate and see you in just over a weeks time.

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

will do james, and you are right to come down a weight class if you choose to as bodybuilding is all about illusion and proportion and the condition you would be in at that weight class would be superb,a very wise choise i feel as so many bodybuilders chase the weight game of being a certain weight or having to be heavier,i for one wish i could compete in a lighter class but my height will not allow this so i am doing light heavies one more time then taking a good break and try to put on quality size for the heavies, i have been getting some very good advice working with harold and now i have a superb training partner with leyroy i will see what i can do in the next few yrs.

look forward to seeing you next week and my wife xyleese says hi.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

martzee said:


> will do james, and you are right to come down a weight class if you choose to as bodybuilding is all about illusion and proportion and the condition you would be in at that weight class would be superb,a very wise choise i feel as so many bodybuilders chase the weight game of being a certain weight or having to be heavier,i for one wish i could compete in a lighter class but my height will not allow this so i am doing light heavies one more time then taking a good break and try to put on quality size for the heavies, i have been getting some very good advice working with harold and now i have a superb training partner with leyroy i will see what i can do in the next few yrs.
> 
> look forward to seeing you next week and my wife xyleese says hi.


Yes mate, certainly chasing weight for the sake of it is especially dangerous at my height. I felt I was getting a little too big in the mid section last year hence the decision for a more streamlined, polished look.

Other short guys in the past have gone too far, put on too much size and thrown everything out and there comes a stage when you cant get it back and I didn't/dont want that happening to me.

You are in a similar position to me except that your next weight class has no upper limit but rest assured Martin, next year they may have an under 100kg and over 100kg class (heavyweight and super heavyweight) which would be ideal for you and allow you to grow at a steady rate without spoiling any proportions on your physique.

I'm glad you have found a guy to train with that motivates you and pushes the boundaries. I hooked up with a guy (Nytol) and we have worked very well together over the last 8 months or so.

Also working with H this year will be good for you. He's a cracking guy and know's his stuff. He'll bring you in top dollar.

say hi to your wife for me too and wish her well in her competition in a few weeks time. :beer:

god bless

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for your kind words james and yes i heard they were bringing in the under and over 100kg which will be superb at my height and a yr or so steady training will have me fitting in nicely i think!

last yr i think you hit your max for carrying the max amount of muscle and bodyweight at your height and i take my hat off to you bringing your weight and waist down and reconizing what so many fail to and in doing so i feel you will bring the best possible package to the british after all its going to be a tough one but a 100% supercell will be hard to beat!!!

take care buddy and i will speak to you next weekend


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey martin looking good there mate definatly like your detail in the back....best of luck mate with the rest of the prep..

i will be at the welsh so hopefully we can finally meet


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hi paul thanks i have worked my back hard this yr to bring out the detail, along way to go but with harolds help i will be lean come show time!

Yes will be good to finally meet have a chat.

take care mate


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes mate, it's all about the condition, I am actually lighter this time round (3 days pre comp)than last year as I was still struggling to lose the weight the day before the show!! So yes you're both right, it's all an illusion as Kerry said I looked like I had got bigger when actually i'm lighter but in better condition.

Thanks James, shame you can't make the comp but I do understand, don't worry Mart I'll be giving out the trophies at Birmingham so I'll be in your corner cheering you on.

Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

so we will be onstage together at the birm then mate!! hope its me you are giving that winning trophy to like you say bring it on!!! I will be in tommorrow to train legs if you are in i will be there about 4pm buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so who ever wins should be against Stuart in the overall


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> so who ever wins should be against Stuart in the overall


 

You really wanna ruffle some feathers up hehe:laugh:

Mart, you are gonna come in looking wicked mate. Your chest looks fantastic, another 4 weeks time and youll look shredded!!!

Im just looking forward to seeing this years ukbff british title, i think its gonna be the most exciting one of all in recent years!

Every class has some absolute top physques in that are capable of winning. Esspecially the light heavies and heavies!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

stuart? whos that never heard of him!! lol


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

weighed in at 93.8 kg this morning pre breakfast and straight out of bed,just done 50 mins cardio and abs :cursing:

off to train legs at temple today with leyroy davis so after 3 days of low carbs it should be interesting!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

martzee said:


> stuart? whos that never heard of him!! lol


aaah just this guy i know you will hardly notice him 

you are being coached by my coach so i know for a fact you will be in the best shape on the day hell look what Harold has done for me


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yes you did superb this yr paul looked very hard and took a well desrved placing there bet you were over the moon well done mate:thumb:

I am getting harder as the days go by condition has never been a problem for me but with harolds help i am hoping to get that dry grainy look we all chase! its getting there these pics are a week old so in 2 weeks it should be somewhere near where i wanto be.Im going to see harold on friday of next week for his input and have a training session at the forest gym


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking much better now martin.

I'll have to take a trip up to Worcester soon to see you.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks tom yes i am alot fuller this time and i have made the improvements i required ie legs have come on well and my back has made a big improvement,3 weeks sunday to nail the condition which should not be to much of a problem with harolds help and my loverly wife xyleese preparing every once of food i eat i just have to eat and follow the instructions lol

Would be good to get together with you mate like i say anytime you are free just give me a call and we will arrange something

take care buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

martzee said:


> yes you did superb this yr paul looked very hard and took a well desrved placing there bet you were over the moon well done mate:thumb:


Words cannot express how happy i was and still am mate.....and now i have 18months to get bigger and better


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

best of luck to my mate simon fan today at the leicester under 90kg qualifier,he sent me some pics last night,looking superb a big improvement on last yr! just completed 50 mins cardio off to train shoulders in an hour and then off to leicester, :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea good luck Simon...


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, woke up this morning bang on 90 kilos, looking my best ever condition to date, dry as a bone, and legs striated to f**k, so lets see if I can hold the condition and qualify today.

I'll keep you posted....


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

there


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking real good mate


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thank you mate


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

well done to simon fan for qualifying today at leicester big improvement from las yr buddy


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

true true,looking good

u still dont have msn,lazy one?

cant send u message here as I dont have enough posts lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hey lazy,u sure u gave me right address??

tried to send twice-both messages came back as non delivered :/


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Mart looking really good.

Doin the same show but in the classic category, will look out for you

Best of luck


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

bigsnc will look out for you mate best of luck,what gym you from?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Excellent mate looking sharp.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry to seem a little dumb guys but where abouts in b-ham is it being held and on what date as i am just down the road from b-ham and would love to come and watch the show and give you guys some support!!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks robdog getting sharper each day hopefully come in on the button for the day

show address alexander theatre birmingham on the 28th sept.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

impressive mate!!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

just a couple of shots taken early this morning after cardio and 3 low carb days so looking/feeling a little flat with no pump here but you can see my hamstrings starting to come in and things are on track.Im off to see harold on friday so i will update you then:thumb:


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Train at IronWorks.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

quick update just got back from my visit to see harold at the forest gym,I think he was pleased with my progress over the last few weeks i have just finished 3 days low carbs so feeling tired today,High carbs tommorrow and a leg session to look forward to in the morning then its off to the welsh qualifier in port talbot where my wife xyleese is competing this sunday in the over 55kg class.A few more pics here to show my progress!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Martin nice shots mate...

i will be at the Port Talbot show all day i have a guy in the heavies it will be good to chat mate....give the missus my best for sunday mate


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hi paul thanks! will pass on your best wishes for zee shes gone to tescos to buy the ton of turkey we are eating lol.Will be good to have a chat with you sunday mate see you then


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Give zee my best  I'm sure she'll do ace.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks luke mate she won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

martzee said:


> thanks luke mate she won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i must say that she was incredible mate and her posing was really good

i loved watching her routine, it got the crowd going


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks mate yes she did well im proud of her now its time for her to get lean for the finalls.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

everything going to plan for me im on track to producing my bes package to date,third day off low carbs today following harolds instructions he wants me down o around 88kg by thurs if possible then i will see him sat and do some training(with you harold if you are not feeling lazy lol!!) then go through my prep for the final run in,looking quite flat today obviously due do low carbs for three days but also i feel bang on the mark as far as my condition goes and feeling high spirited and confident at this point,I plan to hit the stage around 89kg as close as so this will be a solid gain of 2kg from last yrs show and hopefully this will carry me through to the british which is the goal this year.

Im feeling tired now but thats how it should be at this point but with my wife xyleese supporting me completely i am going well, its important to have someone on your team and even with her own contest prep,which realistically is going to be more rewarding to us as she is not genetically challenged unlike myself lol I THINK I WAS AT THE BACK OF THE QUE WHEN THEY HANDED THEM OUT! she has been the reason along with harold why i feel i will come in at my best! and i thank them both deeply.

Anyway trying to keep occupied else where to take my mind off dieting which i think is a major importance to avoid burnout,i am preparing my bmw for a show on Sunday weather permitting where i can just sit and eat and relax after training in the morning of course!

I will place some final pics on next week then the next time you see me will be at Warrens show battling away on stage so try to come along as Warren always puts on a great show with superb athmosphere thats why i always choose his qualifier and i have known him since his competition days back in the 90s,


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

WOW Xylesse looks awesome.

Your turn now mate.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Lookin very well mate. good luck at Birmingham


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks tom and dave not long for me now im craving pizza!!!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How tall are you Martzee?

The light heavys will be a stacked class this year so best of luck to you


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Keep going Mart..im sure you will bring a proper ripped phsyique on stage..aslo Xylesse looked superb and will do so damage at the finals..

Fivos


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hey fivos nice to hear from you buddy im on target and raring to go,when you competing again mate?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

to tall massive monster last yr doing the light heavies but i will do my best then take some good time off and come back as a heavy weight as my physique will fill out some what more over time this is only my second yr back competing for some ten yrs now so a invite to the british is my goal which i achieved last yr but took another yr prep for me to be comfortable with my physique.Are you competing this yr mate?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

im 10ft 6inch lol


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

89.9kg this morning pre breakfast and before 50mins cardio:cursing: thats following 3 days low carbs so today i will do medium carbs followed by 2 days low then sat i will go to see H and hopoefully he will do some training with me instead of looking at the weights lol(sorry h) and he will take a look at me and if i am on track i may cheat sat evening and have a pizza then final weeks prep i feel things are going to get tough!!!!! i will be looking to come in as close to 90kg as permitted giving me a substantial gain on last yrs outing where i was 87 kg so a good 2.5 kg gain is what we are after and going by todays weight i think it is a achievable goal:thumb: here are a couple of pics of me last yr qualifying for the brits on my first shows back so i am going to post these and then hopefully next weekends pictures will illustrate where i have made improvements mainly from advice from Harold and having a great training partner Leyroy davis the hardcore animal!!

in these shots i feel i most certainly depleted far to much stripping the muscle(i dont think zero carb days on a cyle works for me)but its a learning curve each and every outing.my areas of improvement i feel will be legs sweep and hamstring condition(looking dry at mo) back especially upper and lower definition is coming nicely now!I train back at simons gym temple and feel the kit for back is second to none!!so i can attribute those gains to my intense training and superb kit,you should go and take a look sometime its a real old fashioned hard core gym(just the way i like it lol) so train hard or go home.

spealing of gyms i have just developed my website for mx fitness owned by myself and xyleese so take a look at it on www.mx-fitness.co.uk there are some great pics on there to promote our gym and you are more than welcome to drop in for a work out or even post something on the site just contact me through the web site.signing off now i have a hot bath waiting:thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey pal im well training is good but no not competing this year but probably next year in the >40s (turned 40 in August).. Im looking forward to seeing the difference in your phsyique and im sure Xyleese and yourself will have a great competitive year!

Fivos


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks mate look forward to seeing you compete next yr in the 40s i will be there myself soon im 38 in december we r getting old mate(not!)


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

martzee said:


> thanks mate look forward to seeing you compete next yr in the 40s i will be there myself soon im 38 in december we r getting old mate(not!)


Less of the old you guys, I'm 39 this year..

You are as old as you feel. In that case, I'm entering the over 60's class :whistling:

Give em hell in Brum Martzee & hopefully we can catch up in Nottingham unless I get my butt kicked in Leeds. :innocent:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

lol yer and i get mine kicked at birmingham!!!!! lol


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

89 kg this morning and shattered,another low day off carbs ahead then off to harolds tommorrow on a high day where i will do a little training with him and go through the last 8 days prep!going training later with leyroy so sort of looking forward to it lol i will be dead after but so be it at least i know i have prepared 100 percent and could not do anymore with a great team in my corner this yr and a wife thats about to murder me!!!!!!! i have been a complete nightmare to live with and i am man enough to admitt it! its a selfish sport with none more selfish than me and i owe her alot!!!!!!! still i will be there when she wins the british this yr and it will make it all worth while.

For me after sunday if i qualify i will go on to the british and keep going,if not then thats it for me i will concentrate on helping xyleese so alot rides on next weekend.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Keep going mate, we'll all be behind you from Temple gym, stand proud and show them how it's done!! YOU'RE ALMOST THERE NOW..... :thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks sim been hard this week but on the home straight now cant wait until next week,may see you if you are in later buddy,hope your prep is going to plan keep focused on the big one!!!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Keep going big guy. I am feeling your pain on the low carbs mate. Add in 2 hours of cardio daily and you have the recipe for divorce LOL.

Not long to go, if you need a chat to someone just pick up the phone, I'm always here mate.

J


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Only 2 hours of cardio a day??? U must be slacking James................he he. :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I didn't do any cardio for my first show ! Lucky really as I was on so little carbs LOL!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

keep it going mate not long now, just got back from looking at Stuart should be a good battle between you and him in the overall


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks guys the support on here picks you up when feeling low!!! thanks james good to have your support buddy and thanks for the massive compliment paul will look forward to seeing you next week along with your man mountain stuart lol!!! give him my best wishes. just trained my last leg session with mad man leyroy at temple this afternoon missed you si! as always had a very hard intense session for a low carb day but its the only way i know!!

going to bed now and up for 6am to hit the cardio for 50mins then off to forest gym to train with harold and meet eric guy for some pics with xyleese so busy day to keep my mind active,looking nice and hard today and for the first time i have managed to hold my size and coming in nice and grainy so looking forward to final stages and geting it on next week! thanks for the support guys means alot:thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

feeling better today just had a pizza for my only cheat meal of this 12 week diet,didnt really enjoy it but made me feel better(more energy).Just got back from forest gym with harold(he actually trained today and is looking big even after his cakes!!!!!

I think he was pleased with the progress i have made over the last few weeks and tells me i am on track so all is well.Final weeks prep now so time to finish off the final prep starting with 3 days low carbs tommorrow:cursing:ans 50 mins cardio in the morning!!!

I had some final pics taken today as i wont post anymore i will leave the finished product to show on the stage but you can see that the condition is coming in very well i just have to dry out now and its job done!!!!Thanks again harold for all your help mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Not long now Mart.

Stay focused with your eye on the prize.

Great photos, Eric showed me them on sunday and also Zee's too...WOW. How you can both diet at the same time is beyond me. You both deserve medals to put up with each other!!LOL

Anyway I wont make the post too long as you probably have cardio you could be getting along with, depletion circuits or prepping another meal of turkey and broccoli!!!! Oh well just think only another day then its carbs all the way dude and a passport to the finals on 19th Oct!!!

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hi mate yes final stages now feeling good and positive,thanks for your support through out mate you are a true inspiration,couldnt of done this without my wife xyleese doing all the food day in day out!! i owe her alot,enjoyed the photo shoot with eric even though i was not that confident as always!! but some pics came out well and i am generally pleased. will let you know how sunday pans out mate:thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

friday now and carbing up since yesterday look so much fuller and dryer its all on track for my best condition/size to date! after seeing harold yesterday he said i should go home with a big smile on my face(so i think the big man is happy lol)

weighed in at 88.2kg this morning so another days carb loading and then final prep discussed with harold to dry out should bring me close to the under 90kg limit.

really looking forward to hitting the stage sunday as im on the home straight now so just a little tweaking on my drying out period and then bring it on!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

All the best for Sunday Mart, you know i'll be in your corner all the way, i need you at the British with me!!! Let me know if you need anything........keep going buddy nearly there.

Si


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good Mart. Awesome pics above. I didnt realise it was this Sun! Good luck. Looking forward to seeing the show pics


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good Luck Mart.

See you Sunday


----------



## minnieP (Sep 11, 2008)

Good luck for Sunday Mart go and show them who's boss!!!! I understand todays photo shoot went well. Maybe you can get some more done before the British.

See you soon J.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good luck martin with H and Zee in your corner i am certain you will be bang on...see you at the finals buddy


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone for your support,came down with a bad stomach bug today and have been throwing up allday!It is now 10.15pm and things are settling down at last i think i had a mild case of food poisoniong(the only time i cooked my own turkey!zee usually does it)anyway after phoning Harold a dozen or more times today i have managed to keep some carb loading down in the form of rice cakes and a little vitargo,and i dont think it has damaged my physique to much as i am still weighing 88.6kg this evening and just as dry as when i saw Harold yesterday.Tommorrow stomach permitting i will gwt straight back onto the plan as we set out i only suffered on protein intake today not so much in the carb department so not to much harm done! Sim after texting with you earlier everything permitting i will be ok come show day and hopefully stand side by side with you at the British doing our bit for the midlands,thanks for your support buddy and to everyone else on here. :beer:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Keep strong Mart I wish you all the best bro..

Fivos


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks fivos mate


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm pleased to hear you're feeling better mate:thumb:, it would have been such a shame to let all that hard work goto waste just a few days before the big day. I shouldn't think it would of harmed your prep too much, it might make you come in a bit dryer if anything?? As long as you don't fall into the middleweight class you'll be fine:thumbup1:, remember weight is irrelevant when it comes to competing, the ones that are usually lighter are better conditioned!!! And we both know all about that!!

Just hang in there the next day and try and relax:cool2:.........easy for me to say but you got all of Temple Gym coming to cheer you on!!!!! Nothing like a bit of pressure eh???

See you Sunday, I'll be backstage to help you mate. :rockon:

Si


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

cheers sim cant wait to get it on cant let the side down now can i lol.see you sunday buddy im off to bed


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

all the best mate


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks greg i will do my best.last pics taken yesterday weighing 88.9kg so another day of carbs and evening meal plus harolds drying out prep should be on target!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

a few more


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking great in ur pics excellent condition and size, enjoy the day and showing off what you have worked so hard for. All the best.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

condition looks great mate make sure you enjoy the day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Lookin chuffin fab Mart, knock em dead :thumb:

Lill x


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

looking good, condition is good and your back looks tight, good luck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck dude, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Go give em hell!!!

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone i will do my best! going to enjoy a steak and eggs later!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking awesome mate,all the best for the show:thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

You look RIPPED mate!

Hope you have a great show mate, enjoy it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all the best buddy


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

james flex lewis gets 3rd at the 202 olypmia superb result!!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone and paul i will see you there buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

martzee said:


> thanks everyone and paul i will see you there buddy


Unfortunatly Mart i cannot make it i have been away from home to much lately and my family are suffering so must put them first...Stuart will be good to go and with Hin your corner i am sure you will be mate...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

you have definately dried out in those pics mate good luck, look very good from front and side especially


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

paul i understand family must come first,bodybuilding takes up alot of time and effects family big time,with myself and xyleese dieting together it has been hard to say the least but we are on the home straight now and off to america to our florida apartment straight after the british for a well earned rest and plenty to eat!!! take care mate and hope to see you soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

family must always come first and after the british i am sure you and Zee will welcome the well earned rest you certainly would have earned it mate...

i will see you at the finals mate i will be there with my wife jenny this year...

good luck mate now get to bed lol


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

just got back i got 2nd place not what i wanted but hey thats bodybuilding,will take next yr off to make some improvements and put on some over all size,in reflecion i feel i had the best condition on stage but still need to improve in the leg size department so its back to the killer leg sessions with leyroy(many thanks for your help backstage today mate!)and two big thanks for my advisor Harold you are a credit to the way i looked today mate and look forward to working with you from next week! thanks again mate,and a special thanks to my wife xyleese for sticking with me and preping my meals and putting up with my moods! yes you can have your husband back now(until the next time!)and i can concentrate on you winning the british!!!

Only one invite went to the winner i was a little dissapointed but as the saying goes always the bridesmaid never the bride(until next time! lol) i know my wife will laugh at that,but i will reurn in a yr or 2 much improved i will keep my progress reported on here as win or lose bodybuilding is my life and always will be.signing out now for a great big pizza:bounce:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gutted for you mate Stuart said you looked very good.....nice to see you have a plan to go forward and have taken good points from the show.....see you at the finals mate do you wamt me to bring the cake


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Mart. Yes your condition was the best in the class. To be fair Shaun who won, he did makes some great gains since 2006.

Enjoy the pizza mate. I'll try and up load a few shot in the morning.

Well done


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yes i thought i had it but im not a judge but thats bodybuilding,back to the drawing board and come back stronger,Stuart won convincingly and looked awesome! going to have a pizza now and i will hold you to that cake at the british buddy,take care see you then


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Enjoy your pizza chuck, well done


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks pete yes my condition was the best but he had good size and shape so congrats to him and well done,i will come back again as long as i improve yr to yr thats all i can ask and i really enjoyed being onstage


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

From where i was standing it could of gone either way, your condition was far better but the other guy was more balanced......It was a marked improvement from last year's outing and I know you are disappointed with not winning. I'm not sure why they didn't give two invites to the finals as it was pretty close.....well i think it's time for you to move up a weight class as i will next time i compete, so we may be battling out in birmingham come 2010??? Just enjoy the next few days pigging out and lying on the sofa getting fat and think of us poor sods eating nothin but turkey and fish for the next 21 days!!!

Went for some food with Leroy and the boys and got carried away with the time and came back to my car which was locked in the car park so i had to walk home!!!!!

That was my cardio done for the night anyway!

Well done again, you still did us proud.

See you soon

Si


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yes mate think you were right just a little dissapointed about not getting invite guess the class is almost full this yr at the british,i am taking a yr out so i can go up a class and compete at a heavier weight.

thanks mate i feel ok about it i feel i had improved thats the main thing now its time to put some size on!! lol walking home thats funny but just think of the calories burned mate.

see you in the week buddy


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

heres a picture of myself backstage and also darren wilkinson from my gym MX fitness who i have helped prep with his diet and advice,well done to Darren for qualifying and winning the under 80kg class i will be behind him and my wife all the way for the British:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

> just got back i got 2nd place not what i wanted but hey thats bodybuilding


*Fcuking well done mate !!!!!!!*

Hey second is nothing to be too downherarted about, its a great acheivement, dont be too hard on yourself.

I used to come second in boxing , now that is something to be downhearted about ;o)


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks mate second is a good result i have no complaints wih it but really wanted a run for the british finals this yr but will be back stronger and better,bodybuilding like boxing is a personal battle as much as it is a sport so i will reflect more possitively about it as the weeks pass lol thanks again mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Both looked great. Head up mate. Speak soon.

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks mate will catch up with you after your win at the british!!!!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Well done Martin, you looked great and your condition was spot on.

Nice to meet you (briefly, on the stairs in a que!)

Gavin


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mart well done firstly...

But more importantly why didnt they give you an invite? They seem to br giving them away in the early qualifiers..! Please dont tell me the guy who won the SE LHW got an invite..

Fivos


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad to hear you already have a game plan for the offseason Mart. You'll have to mosey up to our gym sometime for a monster leg bashing with me & John.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you definatly had the best condition id say by looking at those pics mate congrats.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

martzee said:


> just got back i got 2nd place not what i wanted but hey thats bodybuilding,will take next yr off to make some improvements and put on some over all size,in reflecion i feel i had the best condition on stage but still need to improve in the leg size department so its back to the killer leg sessions with leyroy(many thanks for your help backstage today mate!)and two big thanks for my advisor Harold you are a credit to the way i looked today mate and look forward to working with you from next week! thanks again mate,and a special thanks to my wife xyleese for sticking with me and preping my meals and putting up with my moods! yes you can have your husband back now(until the next time!)and i can concentrate on you winning the british!!!
> 
> Only one invite went to the winner i was a little dissapointed but as the saying goes always the bridesmaid never the bride(until next time! lol) i know my wife will laugh at that,but i will reurn in a yr or 2 much improved i will keep my progress reported on here as win or lose bodybuilding is my life and always will be.signing out now for a great big pizza:bounce:


ah respect man, i want to have to same attitude as that, i cannot wait until the day i step up on stage haha ! gonna be a good day win or lose!

i think the main thing is to only worry about your own body and not about anybody elses as you only have control of your own. theres nothing you can do towards them.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks fivos my question exactly! but as we all know the judges have final say and i take nothing away from the winner he was the better guy on the day and i wish him luck in the final, i will be back lads bigger and better! alex mate thanks and compete with confidance follow your dreams buddy best of luck.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well done mate you looked great

onwards and upwards


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hey ninepack good luck next week mate and on the leg invite will love to take you up on that i love training legs hardcore i train them at temple everyweek with my partner and animal leyroy davis so prepare for an onslaught lol.best of luck mate


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mart just think its wrong that they didnt qualify you.. anyway focus is on Xyleese and getting her the title..mate ill be there (just ordered my tickets so ill catch you up at the show)

Fivos


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

catch up with you there fivos mate thanks mate


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

nice to meet you to gavin see you around buddy


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

some new pics


----------

